# Another Idiot Customer on GH who doesn't know where she lives and/or aware of her surroundings



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

This was in a residential neighborhood. The house was clearly marked along with the PIN and there was nothing in the notes about calling her. I also verified the street sign. So either this idiot was scamming, doesn't know where she lives or GH just assigns random addresses to orders (which is a possibility) Anyways, during this entire text interaction I was already on my way to to pick up a Uber order and on the phone with GH. GH confirmed the address I delivered to was the one on the order 1330 and exists. She mysteriously shut up, if she truly did make an error all she had to do was walk three houses down from her dump of a house. I pulled up the entire street on Google maps and Trulia.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ignore...let GH deal with it.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Ignore...let GH deal with it.


I usually do but it appears to be a trend in my area on GH.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> I usually do but it appears to be a trend in my area on GH.


Try a different area?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Try a different area?


Nah, it's just a GH issue


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

DD is just as bad. I took a double because it was to the same apt complex, only to have the delivery info disappear. 

So I spent 30 minutes arguing with support, them telling me to eat the food and take a contract violation, and me telling them I don't want your shiity ass food I want my $16 and I'm not leaving until you give me the apt numbers.

I finally did it but not again.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> Nah, it's just a GH issue


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I normally always take a picture of the bag of food in my hands next to something indicating the address. In the past, customers have complained that I didn't leave their food where I was supposed to. So I 100% make sure that I take a picture of the food next to the address so that they can compare the information. Unfortunately, I can't do this at apartments as there's no way to show the street number and the apartment number in the same place. However, if they do decide to call customer support (and hopefully customer support has access to my pictures as proof) that should shut that argument down quickly.


----------

